# please HELP siamese kitten missing from litter



## helen248 (Jul 14, 2009)

im going out of my mind, my queen has a litter of 6, they are 8 weeks old. no problems, all healthy. this morning i noticed one missing. i have hunted high and low and torn the house apart to no avail.
i live in the countryside and i keep thinking maybe it has been taken by another animal or cat as i do get the odd tom wandering about but then my neutered tom and my other cats would scare them off , i also have a dog . im really upset and they are reserved and deposits paid. 
does anyone have any ideas of where he may be ? or has anyone else had anything like this happen ?
thanks for reading


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

helen248 said:


> im going out of my mind, my queen has a litter of 6, they are 8 weeks old. no problems, all healthy. this morning i noticed one missing. i have hunted high and low and torn the house apart to no avail.
> i live in the countryside and i keep thinking maybe it has been taken by another animal or cat as i do get the odd tom wandering about but then my neutered tom and my other cats would scare them off , i also have a dog . im really upset and they are reserved and deposits paid.
> does anyone have any ideas of where he may be ? or has anyone else had anything like this happen ?
> thanks for reading


Im sure he will turn up soon, have you tried looking in drawers thats where our cat used to hide but heaven knows how he used to get inside?
Is there any way he could have got out, have you looked in the garden?

I hope he turns up soon.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry cant offer much advice, are they able to get outside?, could it have wandered off? We once lost my cat Dizzy when she was a tiny kitten, we lost her for a full day, she had no access to outside and we searched high and low, eventually she just wandered back into the lounge and to this day we have no idea where she was hiding. Have you checked the more unexpected places like the washing machine and fridge as kittens sometimes hop in there.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

its probably hiding all curled up in a small space and will come out soon. I have had kittens do that to me


----------



## helen248 (Jul 14, 2009)

thankyou.yes ive looked in the garden and checked drawers, im a bit concerned theres no mewing , usually if they've wandered into a cupboard or drawer they would have been calling to get out by now or my queen would be calling me to follow her to where the kitten is stuck for me to help.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

My cat Skip came to us as an abandoned 5 week old kitten. We had him shut in the downstairs spare room to start with and he went missing for 2 days. We practically stripped the room looking for him. We left food and water in the room just in case but after 2 days we assumed that someone had left the door open and one of my Mum's cats had taken him or that he'd somehow climbed the curtains and jumped out of a 6 foot high window! Then my Dad noticed his little head pop out from behind the fitted wall shelves. It's still a mystery how he got there....


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hiya hun was there any way for him to get outside?

I would be checking behind appliances, tumble dryer hoses (and inside the machine) etc.

Under wardrobes and other furniture with a torch, behind the boiler in the airing cupboard etc. Have you checked in your beds, and inside the bed covers?, behind drawers, behind radiators etc.

I would also walk around the house with some tuna in a tin open to see if i could tempt him out (shut the others away first).


Hope you find him soon!


----------



## helen248 (Jul 14, 2009)

PANIC OVER !!! I cnt believe it my daughter found him, she was using the toilet and heard a scratching sound in the bathroom, i went up to investigate and found a small hole behing the sink into the boxing which hides all the pipework. i got a torch but couldn't look in as it was so small and i couldn'y get my hand in, so i got mummy cat upstairs, she went to the hole and called the kitten out ! hes having some dinner as we speak. ive made sure ive blocked the hole so they can't get in again.
thanks so much for all your help , im very grateful !!! x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

helen248 said:


> PANIC OVER !!! I cnt believe it my daughter found him, she was using the toilet and heard a scratching sound in the bathroom, i went up to investigate and found a small hole behing the sink into the boxing which hides all the pipework. i got a torch but couldn't look in as it was so small and i couldn'y get my hand in, so i got mummy cat upstairs, she went to the hole and called the kitten out ! hes having some dinner as we speak. ive made sure ive blocked the hole so they can't get in again.
> thanks so much for all your help , im very grateful !!! x


aww so glad the little rascal turned up  bet your relieved now!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

phew so pleased he turned up! They get into the most strange places! I lost a 7wo rescue once. Coudlnt find him anywhere! It was only when i was halfway down the road with my coat on (convinced he had posted himself through the letterbox) that he appeared! He had crawled into my coat pocket and gone to sleep! ARGH!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so glad you found him, they do hide in some strange places,xxxx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sure these kittens are put on earth to try us! I remember when I heard Jasmine crying from the kitchen ... The kitchen is fully fitted with no way for her to escape. I emptied every cupboard and drawer, looked in the washing machine, dishwasher, fridge freezer, dryer (all integrated so no way in or around) .... No sign of her. I was in a complete panic, all I could hear were her cries. I eventually narrowed it down to underneath the kitchen units ... She'd climbed into the pan drawer at the bottom of the aga, the drawer had a 3" gap at the back which (unbeknown to me!) led directly under the units. CATS!!!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

They are sooo naughty


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

glad alls well now ... but must say its my worst nightmare about the kittens climbing inside my washing machine .. i check when im putting clothes in the machine ... never EVER leave it when im filling it up and i still have major panick attacks when i hear it click to spin ... even to the point of having to go and count the cats ... 
julie x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

helen248 said:


> PANIC OVER !!! I cnt believe it my daughter found him, she was using the toilet and heard a scratching sound in the bathroom, i went up to investigate and found a small hole behing the sink into the boxing which hides all the pipework. i got a torch but couldn't look in as it was so small and i couldn'y get my hand in, so i got mummy cat upstairs, she went to the hole and called the kitten out ! hes having some dinner as we speak. ive made sure ive blocked the hole so they can't get in again.


We've got a hole under the bath. Every litter without fail ends up going in there daily to lseep, for weeks on end, starting as soon as they are allowed upstairs and ending when they are too big to get down the hole - usually at about five months. It can be extremely unnerving!

Liz


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

My old moggy often lost herself behind the bath panel when she was a kitten


----------

